# cats n rhom



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

here's a few pics of the gf's stupid cats and my rhom.

if only they knew


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Last one :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: i liked that second to last picture


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

damn yorkie i bet that rhom cant wait till it get near the top of the tank, i bet it wants to anilate that cat hahahahahahaha if he eats him we want pics or a vid would be nice.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

cant imagine what your girlfriend would do if.... ya know









awesome pics


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

when(if) you break up with her, just toss that sucker in the tank!








no just kidding but that second to last picture is HOT HOT HOT, i think that could def win the next POTM contest!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics as always!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I could never promote cruelty to cats









but if the little fu**ers should acidentally jump onto the tank while the lid was off.......and i just so happened to have the camera handy.......now that would be a diferent matter


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Nice pIcs man... man if only u had an opening at the top









that cat ould get Messed up ...

hey does it ever try jumpin on top of the tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that second pic looks like he is praying to that rhom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

two of the moggy's kip on top of my sideboard.
the sideboard is goin and being replaced by a much bigger bow front than the one i've got now.








cant wait to see them jump on top of it


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i hate my gf's cat i would love to throw it in my caribe tank i hate cats


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> i hate my gf's cat i would love to throw it in my caribe tank i hate cats


 ahhh, a cat feeding video....wil it ever come true?

Yorkie: sweet pics as usual







.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hey yorkshire what kind of rhom is that????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's awesome bro, reminds me of my situation. I've told my girlfriend who has a cat that I f*cking hate that if we moved out, the tank cover will be staying off my red belly tank and if anything should happen it's her cats fault for f*cking around


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys









shoe - i havent got a clue as to what sort of rhom he is, i'd love to know myself :nod:

Twitch - i have visions of the cats dipping their paws in and getting a nasty little shock, when the gf lost her finger tip it only broke the surface of the water for a matter of seconds, so i'm sure the cats have got it commin to them one day








just hope i'm around to photograph/enjoy it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow second to last pic is awesome!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks for the comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looooool, your rhom actually bit her? hahahaha


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That second pic is great


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

total potm material. your tank and deco and rhom are top drawer. you're more of a man then me if you got a chick to stick around after her finger got housed! my gf would have been 5000!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys









Jac - it was when i had rbp's that the gf lost her finger end. She wanted the magnetic algae scraper, didn't look where the p's were, just stuck her fingers in. One of the reds took the end completely off, you could even see the bone :laugh: 
now she has no finger print. Leaves the tank maintenance to me too :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> it was when i had rbp's that the gf lost her finger end. She wanted the magnetic algae scraper, didn't look where the p's were, just stuck her fingers in. One of the reds took the end completely off, you could even see the bone :laugh:
> now she has no finger print. Leaves the tank maintenance to me too :laugh:











Damn, thats some crazy sh*t.

Those photos are superb York!
Awesome looking Tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Its the Gods honest truth about the gf too :nod: 
Because she pulled her finger out sharpish, there was blood flicked all across the wall and ceiling, she runs to the kitchen and runs the finger under the tap. The bit that makes me laugh the most is while she's stood at the sink, blood everywhere, she turns to me and says

"Pete, they need feeding, they're obviously hungry"


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats how my parents cats were at my house. I had my red belly tank in my room and the two cats would just sit there watching every move of the reds in the tank.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

Put them up for POTM


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i saw his post and thought id get a few of my cat doing that.. .


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Its the Gods honest truth about the gf too :nod:
> Because she pulled her finger out sharpish, there was blood flicked all across the wall and ceiling, she runs to the kitchen and runs the finger under the tap. The bit that makes me laugh the most is while she's stood at the sink, blood everywhere, she turns to me and says
> 
> "Pete, they need feeding, they're obviously hungry"
> :laugh:


 hahahaha, she sounds like a cool girl







.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Its the Gods honest truth about the gf too :nod:
> Because she pulled her finger out sharpish, there was blood flicked all across the wall and ceiling, she runs to the kitchen and runs the finger under the tap. The bit that makes me laugh the most is while she's stood at the sink, blood everywhere, she turns to me and says
> 
> "Pete, they need feeding, they're obviously hungry"
> :laugh:










dam thats a good girl


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

lol nice stories, york.

I hate cats, my neighbors cats keep coming around and attacking our yorkie (tiny dog) so I usually let both of my german shepards out after her... would be so easy to toss her in my P tank once my P's get bigger.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> lol nice stories, york.
> 
> I hate cats, my neighbors cats keep coming around and attacking our yorkie (tiny dog) so I usually let both of my german shepards out after her... would be so easy to toss her in my P tank once my P's get bigger.


 Use an air rifle, I used to have a cat problem too but not anymore







.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

that tank is amazing but the cat will eat the fish for dinner


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

omg dude my cat likes to sit ontop of my pirayas tank, but htey dont do anything, so i put the cat ontop of my rhoms tank and he started swiming up towards the top and he was looking at her funny, so i took the cat off, i didnt want hair to clog my filters!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

JAC said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > lol nice stories, york.
> ...


 Yeah, I used a pellet gun, then my brothers paintball gun.

...Next, onto the assault rifles







j/k


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

i think i might just have to get a paintball gun, cat paintballing sounds like an entertaining sport


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

just make sure u dont shoot the tank.. did i tell you you have a veru nice tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> just make sure u dont shoot the tank.. did i tell you you have a veru nice tank.


 Thanks for the compliments








i'll post some pics of a paint covered cat when i get the chance


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i say you let the cat explore and see what happens when he goes for a swim with the rhom


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

heheh, nice!
U got some curious lil cats there.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Great pictures!
My cat likes to lay on top of my P tank, and one day I was changing the water and was adding water conditioner and my stupid cat jumps on the tank with the lid open and he fell in...
My p's didn't get him though... I have 6 rbp's in a 125g long.
The P's just freaked out and went to the other side of the tank... Thank god lol
But he doesn't lay on the top of the tank anymore :laugh:


----------

